# Wwi



## rs matt (Mar 18, 2012)

The World's last surviving WWI vet passed away a month or two back. SHE was a member of the RAF. My wife would like to know if any evidence exists of a RAF bicycle of WWI ever being ordered in a drop frame ladies model? Sharon does Women's Cycling Hiistory presentations from time to time, and would love to add a slide.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 20, 2012)

*Raf*

The RAF was formed in April 1918. WW1 ended November 1918. I've never seen a WW1 bicycle in RAF colours. Probably some military bikes were allocated to the RAF for use on bases. Possibly some were repainted, but normally they were black. If the RAF did have a special allocation the most likely difference from those allocated to the Army would have been different markings on the mudguards to depict their storage location. 

The RAF did not have much time before the end of WW1 for setting up foreign airfields. Planes of this time were unlikely to carry bicycles.

Various cycle manufacturers made designated 'military' models, which could be purchased by officers on hire purchase on enlistment.

No cycle manufacturer made lady's bicycles in military form. A 'military bike' was essentially an ordinary gent's bike with stronger mudguards and heavy duty wheels and tyres (ie the same as a tradesmen's bicycle), plus rifle clips and front and rear carrier racks.

All sorts of civilian bicycles were used by military personnel on bases. Women did fantastic work during WW1 in England, and would have used their own bicycles if they owned one. This was also the case with most of the gent's bikes used in WW1.

I have lots of history of women's cycling on my BICYCLING FOR LADIES website, here -

www.oldbike.eu/emancipation

If she wants something authentic to illustrate presentations, I'd suggest a lady's bicycle of the correct period with some catalogue illustrations of the bicycle plus a few accessories. If Sharon wants a scan, I'm preparing lots of my bicycles of this era for WW1 centenary in two years. I'll add a lady's bicycle too in due course, so could email a scan when it's done.

Hope that helps,

Colin


----------



## rs matt (Mar 22, 2012)

A scan would be cool. She enjoys presenting and is thinking of period costumes as our collection grows. We were most immpressed by the RAF vet that passed. SHe wants to pay tribute in some way in her presentation. Thanks !!


----------



## BuglerJay (Sep 26, 2013)

*RFC rather than RAF*

Just a minor point, but during the Great War/ WW1 the British Air Service was generally referred to as the Royal Flying Corps. RAF came a bit later. I'm a collector of US Great War memorabilia, but must admit to knowing little about period bicycles. I'm here to learn. Cheers!


----------

